# Bear Formula Gold



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to have a Bear Formula Gold takedown recurve, it had a magnesium handle and maple and glass limbs. It was Bears answer to the Hoyt target line. I think there was also a Formula Silver. I sold the bow years ago after shooting it in the Atlantic City Classic in about 1981. Anyway I am looking for one just for a nostalgia bow to shoot now and then. If anyone has one stowed away and is thinking of selling let me know. Also looking for the catalog and paperwork on the bows. Not really a collector just a little sentimental and putting my old bows on the rack. Gar.

any info on these bows would be of interest. Thanks


----------

